# Xperia mini or Moto DEFY



## adrianstone83 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi all...m upgrading from my Nokia 5800 to an Android smarty
My budget is 15K MAX..!!
I'm confused between two good phones - The NEW SE Xperia mini or the Moto DEFY
I'll be using this phone for fun light gaming like angry bids,fruit ninja,etc and not graphics-intensive games like NOVA AND for web browsing and music playback
So will the smallish 3" screen of the Xperia mini be too small for gaming and hinder the overall Android experience??
And will the Moto DEFY get IceCreamSandwich thro Cyanogenmod 8??

Wich phone vl be better now?


----------



## vgowtham97 (Jul 31, 2011)

I too have the same confusion.I too need a mobile under 16k.Please suggest Defy or Mini Pro or some other phones.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 31, 2011)

defy have double the resolution & 0.7" more screen. games may run slightly better on xperia mini cause of low resolution & faster processor but to enjoy it, you'll need a big screen (3.5" or more).


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 31, 2011)

Guys its simple : if you guys prefer big screen with high resolution then go for DEFY 'cause Xperia Mini has 3" screen with 320×480 resolution..


----------



## vgowtham97 (Jul 31, 2011)

Which one is better for gaming without any lags?


----------



## ss max (Jul 31, 2011)

Motorola Defy because its fast and very tough phone also it has the bigger screen.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 31, 2011)

Motorola Defy all the way... Don't even think of Xperia Mini...


----------



## adrianstone83 (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanx

But I'm worried about the brand Motorola and its service in India...Anyone can shed light on this?
No such worries with Sony Ericsson though!

This is important coz m planning to use this cell for 2 years atleast!!


----------



## sach1000rt (Jul 31, 2011)

adrianstone83 said:


> Thanx
> 
> But I'm worried about the brand Motorola and its service in India...Anyone can shed light on this?


I respect your opinion but sony ericssson also has one of worst service(last time they took 40 days to just replace display, i had to threaten them with police complaint).
I dont know how well is motorola as brand but alot of people on internet said good things about motorola's signal reception and etc. I think they are the first who to started manufacturing phones. So for their history its a good brand and iam using defy i dont have problem till now.


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 1, 2011)

xperia mini is no way man coz its quite an old phone and SE sucks in terms sevice so better go for defy or you can have a look at HTC desire,it is available for 16k at saholic.com or can have a look at wildfire s for 12k


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 1, 2011)

^^ Dude where dija get Wildfire S at 12K? The lowest I found was at Flipkart for a lil over 13k.

@ *adrian* - blindly go for DEFY!! Even Wildfire S sucks BIG TIME as compared to DEFY with a measly 3.2" & crappy 320×480 resolution, so you can forget about a good gaming & video viewing experience. Go to gsmarena & compare the specs of both the phones. I hope you'll get some idea!!


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 1, 2011)

Why are you guys getting confused  ?????? He is talking about the NEW Xperia Mini ST15i. 
It is better in every area compared to Defy except the screen.
1ghz MSM8255 1ghz CPU + Adreno 205 GPU
512MB RAM
5 MP cam with HD video
Reality Display with Mobile Bravia Engine.
And much better audio quality than Defy.
Android 2.3 Gingerbread OS

So @OP If you want a bigger screen and a more rugged phone get the Defy, but if you value a good camera, smooth performance and a high "quality" display over size then the Mini/Mini pro would be unbeatable in this range specs wise and as a result performance wise. 
You are getting same specs as Xperia Arc and Incredible S that cost 10k more.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 1, 2011)

randomuser111 said:


> You are getting same specs as Xperia Arc and Incredible S that cost 10k more.



Dude really!!!"Same specs as Arc"...Arc has a whopping 4.2" screen with a 480×854 resolution. How can you even compare that to a measly 3" screen with a crappy 320×480 resolution. Resolution does matter when it comes to watching videos.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 1, 2011)

@OP how about Xperia mini pro...it even have a hardware keyboard and heard that priced 15.6k...remaining specs r same as New xperia mini

*Guys this is not x10 mini or x10 mini pro....its xperia mini and xperia mini pro*


----------



## Anorion (Aug 1, 2011)

The Xperia Mini is out? I think OP is still referring to the Xperia X10 mini,


----------



## adrianstone83 (Aug 1, 2011)

Nope I was talking abt the NEW Xperia mini which should release in abt 2 weeks ...heard rumors that the Xperia mini pro was already out though!
Also if I'm going for DEFY would it be better if I went for a red lens one?


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 1, 2011)

Anorion said:


> The Xperia Mini is out? I think OP is still referring to the Xperia X10 mini,



nope he wrote NEw xperia mini...which cost around 14-15k (coz xperia mini pro is costing around 15.6 in letsbuy or some site


----------



## Anorion (Aug 1, 2011)

we need a SE general to discuss SE phones, as the defy and the nexus s are going to be the most recommended 
the greenheart phones have pretty good battery lives, and the specs look pretty good as well. theres a feathertouch implementation on this one, as against those chunky buttons on the other xperias, so thats some progress over top end models (not the arc )


----------



## desiibond (Aug 1, 2011)

The SE general seems to be busy with whatever. not seeing him on twitter or on forums 

anyways, Defy over Xperia Mini Pro or Xperia Mini (not the x10 ones): 

Sony Ericsson Xperia mini pro vs. Motorola DEFY - GSMArena.com

1. Bigger display and display is better for reading etc (LCD) and the 0.7" extra real estate cannot be ignored.
2. more onboard storage
3. better call quality in noisy situations (thanks to active noise cancellation, but helps the person who is on the other side of the call)
4. better battery
5. terrific rom support
6. build quality

and this is where mini pro scores:

1. text input (hardkey qwerty rocks anyday)
2. camera quality
3. music quality
4. UI
5. CPU
6. video calling (no secondary cam on Defy)
7. bravia display is better for movies and makes the UI beautiful


Defy: for those who always try new ROMs, ebook reading, internet surfing
Xperia mini pro: text junkies, shutterbugs, multimedia lovers, G+ hangout addicts


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 1, 2011)

@desibond...so u mean ...for day to day usage xperia mini pro is better coz of cam, music, qwerty
and for experimenting and reading defy is better right


----------



## desiibond (Aug 1, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> @desibond...so u mean ...for day to day usage xperia mini pro is better coz of cam, music, qwerty
> and for experimenting and reading defy is better right



if if if 3" display is okay for the buyer!


----------



## sach1000rt (Aug 1, 2011)

desiibond said:


> if if if 3" display is okay for the buyer!


and 320x480 resolution(with that hardware).
Put it in other way 
xperia mini for girls(small, design, all tends to girly look)
defy for men(rugged,hunky look)
Dont get me wrong though.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 1, 2011)

sach1000rt said:


> and 320x480 resolution(with that hardware).
> Put it in other way
> xperia mini for girls(small, design, all tends to girly look)
> defy for men(rugged,hunky look)
> Dont get me wrong though.



not exactly. the older x10 mini is for girls. the 3.0" on this one is just a bit less than what we see in most sub 15k galaxy devices but it outclasses those galaxies in every other aspect. I think O1 and Defy are the only sub15k droids that match X10 mini pro in overall performance/features.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 1, 2011)

^^Nice way to put it...


----------



## puneetgarg (Aug 1, 2011)

go for motorola defy very sturdy built and bigger screen and resolution


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2011)

Defy is recommended

@desiibond: add one more pro for DEFY...waterproof


----------



## sach1000rt (Aug 1, 2011)

desiibond said:


> not exactly. the older x10 mini is for girls. the 3.0" on this one is just a bit less than what we see in most sub 15k galaxy devices but it outclasses those galaxies in every other aspect. I think O1 and Defy are the only sub15k droids that match X10 mini pro in overall performance/features.


did you mean x10 mini pro or mini pro.
i was talking about look and design - x10 mini pro height - 90mm and 
mini pro height - 92mm
so dimensions are almost same for new and old one. so this small device looks girly. yes i dont question its other specs which you will get in 20k-25k range mobiles. But what is the use of that spec if display is low it dimnishes user experience.
I will put it this way again
mini pro - regular smartphone use like, for girls.
defy - as name suggests defy, adventurous for men.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 1, 2011)

I think u people r neglecting the fact that it have 1ghz procc and adreno 205 graphics...its size is 3" and not 2.6 like old ones...
Its preloaded with gingerbread 
have somewhat better sound and cam then Defy 
even u have a keypad to type...u dont need a cramped up qwerty pad on screen

other advantages r just gimmik...ok y do u purchase a galaxy S which is not rugged, waterproof etc...


----------



## desiibond (Aug 1, 2011)

sach1000rt said:


> did you mean x10 mini pro or mini pro.
> i was talking about look and design - x10 mini pro height - 90mm and
> mini pro height - 92mm
> so dimensions are almost same for new and old one. so this small device looks girly. yes i dont question its other specs which you will get in 20k-25k range mobiles. But what is the use of that spec if display is low it dimnishes user experience.
> ...



SGS: 122.4
SGSII (with 0.3" larger display): 125.3

does this mean that SGSII is less meant for guys coz it has 0.3" bigger display but is not much longer compared to SGS?

and btw, I would anyday take a 3" display with vibrant colors and standard resolution over a 3.2" display with pathetic color reproduction and resolution that makes text look washed out.


----------



## sach1000rt (Aug 1, 2011)

desiibond said:


> SGS: 122.4
> SGSII (with 0.3" larger display): 125.3
> 
> does this mean that SGSII is less meant for guys coz it has 0.3" bigger display but is not much longer compared to SGS?
> ...



you are not getting my point.I am not talking about the size here. dont drag it to somewhere else. mini's are small phones which look comfortable in girls hands. they are kind of girly.
dont drag this to other phones and sizes etc.think it in general (mobile phone's universal way), not comparing small phone to big phone.

which phone u r refering to that 3.2" display with pathetic color reproduction? 




sujoyp said:


> I think u people r neglecting the fact that it have 1ghz procc and adreno 205 graphics...its size is 3" and not 2.6 like old ones...
> Its preloaded with gingerbread
> have somewhat better sound and cam then Defy
> even u have a keypad to type...u dont need a cramped up qwerty pad on screen
> ...



nobody is neglecting it. in fact they are great specs as i said in my previous post . but what is the use of 1ghz and adreno 205 on 320x480 res screen?
I have seen x8 screen which has 3'' 320x480 res. and  i must say pixels were  visible on text, icons etc.

I am not telling anybody to buy this or that.
im just raising few points here to the buyer who may get dissappoint after buying certain phone without researching.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 1, 2011)

but xperia mini & pro even have bravia engine...which really enhances the screen at the time of viewing pics, games, videos etc...same as arc
Screen will be definitely good...X8 was 1.5 years old model now...leave it.


Where is dreamcatcher ..SOS


----------



## desiibond (Aug 1, 2011)

sach1000rt said:


> you are not getting my point.I am not talking about the size here. dont drag it to somewhere else. mini's are small phones which look comfortable in girls hands. they are kind of girly.
> dont drag this to other phones and sizes etc.think it in general (mobile phone's universal way), not comparing small phone to big phone.



Then talk about the screen size, not the height. 

mini pro: 3.0", 16M color, 320x480 px, LED-backlit LCD
W:S: 3.2", 256k color, 320x480px, TFT LCD
Ace: 3.5", 16M color, 320x480px, TFT LCD

While defy is in a league of it's own when it comes to display, among these three, mini pro's display provides lot more detail thanks to the resolution, superior bravia engine, LED-backlit LCD and proper resolution. All of this makes the loss of 0.2"/0.5" negligible. You are coming to a conclusion based on length alone and I am coming to a conclusion based on screen size and quality.


----------



## adrianstone83 (Aug 1, 2011)

Exactly!
But though the screen quality is awesome, WILL the screen size of 3-inches be too small for comfort during moderate gaming and web browsing?


----------



## NainO (Aug 1, 2011)

adrianstone83 said:


> Exactly!
> But though the screen quality is awesome, WILL the screen size of 3-inches be too small for comfort during moderate gaming and web browsing?



For me 3 inches are good enough for Gaming, but not for Browsing...

Between Xperia Mini and Moto Defy, I will choose Defy OR may consider Xperia Mini Pro for superior specs + QWERTY keypad


----------



## desiibond (Aug 1, 2011)

adrianstone83 said:


> Exactly!
> But though the screen quality is awesome, WILL the screen size of 3-inches be too small for comfort during moderate gaming and web browsing?



that's where the qwerty comes in. Gaming, again, thanks to better display and GPU/CPU, it will be better on this one. web browsing will take a hit. Like I said before, for reading etc, it is better to go for Defy.


----------



## vgowtham97 (Aug 2, 2011)

I need a phone for gaming and using apps.And i will use the phone for browsing rarely.But I will try different custom ROMs on the device.Which is better for me of these two phones or I have to go for HTC Desire?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 2, 2011)

vgowtham97 said:


> I need a phone for gaming and using apps.And i will use the phone for browsing rarely.But I will try different custom ROMs on the device.Which is better for me of these two phones or I have to go for HTC Desire?



I think you should go for Defy 

loads of custom roms


----------



## NainO (Aug 2, 2011)

*vgowtham97*
Xperia Mini/Mini Pro is recently launced device, it will take some time and luck for it to be gifted with Custom ROMs.
Go for Moto Defy instead, having very good XDA support.
Won't recommend HTC Desire for being old and having poor battery backup.


----------



## vgowtham97 (Aug 2, 2011)

I too was thinking of going to the defy.But Xperia Mini has 1Ghz Processor.But Defy has 800Mhz processor.I thought that 800Mhz is not good for gaming.And i also heard that I can overclock Defy.Whether Defy is the right phone for me?


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 2, 2011)

vgowtham97 said:


> I too was thinking of going to the defy.But Xperia Mini has 1Ghz Processor.But Defy has 800Mhz processor.I thought that 800Mhz is not good for gaming.And i also heard that I can overclock Defy.Whether Defy is the right phone for me?



Bro its simple...if have read this thread u would already know that cam, music, bravia screen and qwerty keyboard r better in xperia mini pro...if u want them get xperia mini pro

if u want big screen and ROM support get Defy...


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 2, 2011)

@ *vgowtham* - dude listen(in this case read) to what *Naino*, *bond* & many others have already tolja : gaming go for DEFY...Imagine playing on 3.7" with 480×854 resolution..Its frigging AWESOME!! Seriously 200MHz wont make much of a difference..Now imagine playing the same games on a 3" screen with a pathetic 320×480 resolution..Thats all!!!


----------



## sach1000rt (Aug 2, 2011)

vgowtham97 said:


> I too was thinking of going to the defy.But Xperia Mini has 1Ghz Processor.But Defy has 800Mhz processor.I thought that 800Mhz is not good for gaming.And i also heard that I can overclock Defy.Whether Defy is the right phone for me?



Mine has clocked to 1ghz by default in Miui rom and till now i haven't got any problem. I have read some people have clocked it to 1.2Ghz and its stable.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 2, 2011)

Defy's proccy can be overclocked past 1Ghz easily. so that problem is solved. also PowerVR SGX 530 outperforms Adreno 205 GPU (former found in Defy. latter found in Xperia Mini Pro). 

lastly, 1200mah battery mayn't hold charge long enough to let you enjoy your game. defy has a much bigger battery.


----------



## vgowtham97 (Aug 2, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> @ *vgowtham* - dude listen(in this case read) to what *Naino*, *bond* & many others have already tolja : gaming go for DEFY...Imagine playing on 3.7" with 480×854 resolution..Its frigging AWESOME!! Seriously 200MHz wont make much of a difference..Now imagine playing the same games on a 3" screen with a pathetic 320×480 resolution..Thats all!!!





sach1000rt said:


> Mine has clocked to 1ghz by default in Miui rom and till now i haven't got any problem. I have read some people have clocked it to 1.2Ghz and its stable.





Sam said:


> Defy's proccy can be overclocked past 1Ghz easily. so that problem is solved. also PowerVR SGX 530 outperforms Adreno 205 GPU (former found in Defy. latter found in Xperia Mini Pro).
> 
> lastly, 1200mah battery mayn't hold charge long enough to let you enjoy your game. defy has a much bigger battery.



Thank you *ssb1551*,*sach1000rt* and *Sam* for your replies.I was expecting that kind of answer.


----------



## sach1000rt (Aug 2, 2011)

defy has the same cpu and gpu which are found in galaxysl and optimus black.only chipset is different. so gaming will not be a problem.
mini pro also will handle games well. 
question here will be will you enjoy games on 320x480 res screen or 854x480 res screen?
with that kind of spec it wiil be useless to have 320x480 res screen.


----------



## adrianstone83 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanx ssb1551,sach1000rt,NainO,Sam,desiibond and sujoyp 

I made up my mind to go for the DEFY!!


----------



## vgowtham97 (Aug 2, 2011)

adrianstone83 said:


> Thanx ssb1551,sach1000rt,NainO,Sam,desiibond and sujoyp
> 
> I made up my mind to go for the DEFY!!



Same Here.Decided to go for Defy


----------



## sach1000rt (Aug 2, 2011)

adrianstone83 said:


> Thanx ssb1551,sach1000rt,NainO,Sam,desiibond and sujoyp
> 
> I made up my mind to go for the DEFY!!





vgowtham97 said:


> Same Here.Decided to go for Defy



Well we told our opinion based on our views and as we use it(well iam using it).
Think twice about your needs and etc before you buy because its your money.
dont blame us if something goes wrong.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 2, 2011)

everything depends on the usage actually...like desibond posted initially



> Sony Ericsson Xperia mini pro vs. Motorola DEFY - GSMArena.com
> 
> 1. Bigger display and display is better for reading etc (LCD) and the 0.7" extra real estate cannot be ignored.
> 2. more onboard storage
> ...



u have to select between two


----------



## sach1000rt (Aug 3, 2011)

multimedia part will be better on defy.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 3, 2011)

sach1000rt said:


> multimedia part will be better on defy.



u mean watching videos only right...yaah maybe coz of big hi-res screen

but dont forget SLCD+bravia engine on xperia mini & pro....


----------



## sach1000rt (Aug 3, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> u mean watching videos only right...yaah maybe coz of big hi-res screen
> 
> but dont forget SLCD+bravia engine on xperia mini & pro....


yeah watching videos. but in games also it will be better coz of big hi-res screen. 
what is the use of SLCD+bravia engine if you dont have crystal clear screen.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 3, 2011)

sach1000rt said:


> yeah watching videos. but in games also it will be better coz of big hi-res screen.
> what is the use of SLCD+bravia engine if you dont have crystal clear screen.



ur point is not about crystel clear screen but small screen right..

will u  compare a super AMOLED 3 inch with defys 3.7 inch lcd screen...No isnt it...

I agree to what u said about small screen...it depends upon the usage..


----------



## sach1000rt (Aug 3, 2011)

i meant crystal clear to more pixels more clarity. im saying again, i have seen 3'' 320x480 x8(it may be 1.5 year old but display size and resolution are same to mini) and i can see pixels on texts and icons.
But it depends on user whether he is ok with low res or high res .


----------



## desiibond (Aug 3, 2011)

sach1000rt said:


> i meant crystal clear to more pixels more clarity. im saying again, i have seen 3'' 320x480 x8(it may be 1.5 year old but display size and resolution are same to mini) and i can see pixels on texts and icons.
> But it depends on user whether he is ok with low res or high res .



that I think is due to the OS. that device came with 1.6 version of android for which the display was limited to 65k colors. The same kind of inferior quality was visible on X10 too.


----------



## sach1000rt (Aug 3, 2011)

ok. i didnt know that.


----------



## pravi2193 (Aug 6, 2011)

*xperia mini pro... sweeet..!!!*

guys hw good s d new xperia mini pro..??? leav BATTERY...!!!


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: xperia mini pro... sweeet..!!!*

read this thread. you'll get a good idea about what to expect & what are its likely competitors. 

if you want a QWERTY with powerful Android based mobile, this one is well priced. and further pricecut is expected as it is just launched.


----------



## pravi2193 (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: xperia mini pro... sweeet..!!!*



Sam said:


> read this thread. you'll get a good idea about what to expect & what are its likely competitors.
> 
> if you want a QWERTY with powerful Android based mobile, this one is well priced. and further pricecut is expected as it is just launched.




read it in d mornin itself bro.. i love se..!! n moto's service s not good.. any report of bugs in d mini pro..???


----------



## desiibond (Aug 6, 2011)

threads merged


----------



## Soumik (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey guys, i am handling X8 for 2 days now. (I got it from a friend to try and get new covers, screen gaurds and OS for it). My experience says that 3" is simply inadequate to enjoy Android... I own a Defy and my roomie has a Desire. Beside these two, X8's 3" simply feels unusable. No matter the resolution and clarity, 3".. or for that matter, i now feel anything less than 3.5" is not adequate enough to let u enjoy the benefits of a smart phone. Mini Pro does have a hardware querty, but taking it out every time u wanna type a few letters, is surely going to be a pain.
Internals of Mini Pro are good, but its seriously a waste on such a screen. It will feel barely faster than X8. more RAM will help in multitasking, but that about it. dont know the price of mini, but at same price.. Defy is certainly a better choice.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 7, 2011)

Bro its just that u r used to big screens...I am using 5800's 3.2" and dont face any problem....If u get a 4.3" and after sometime u will say that 3.5 inch is too small...thats natural


----------



## Soumik (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey guys, correct me if i am wrong... Sound quality on a device depends on the bitrate of the file, software which does the playing/rendering of the file, and the transducer inside device which actually produces the final sound. So, theoratically, we can get very similar sound output from any mobile phone we want. So, am not getting the point when u say one device has better sound output compared to the other... Or am i missing something here?

@sujoyp - Come to think of it that way... You do have a point there...


----------



## desiibond (Aug 7, 2011)

Soumik said:


> Hey guys, correct me if i am wrong... Sound quality on a device depends on the bitrate of the file, software which does the playing/rendering of the file, and the transducer inside device which actually produces the final sound. So, theoratically, we can get very similar sound output from any mobile phone we want. So, am not getting the point when u say one device has better sound output compared to the other... Or am i missing something here?
> 
> @sujoyp - Come to think of it that way... You do have a point there...



you cannot get to make a phone with poor sound quality sound like a Cowon or iPod. It simply ain't possible.


----------



## Soumik (Aug 7, 2011)

Yeah i know that its not possible. But how exactly does this happen? I mean do they have some amazing software inside them? Is it the chipset? Do phones/players have sound cards like in PCs? If so, yes its a wall we cant overcome. But if its just software on the device, we should be able to replicate similar output on Androids.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 7, 2011)

Soumik said:


> Yeah i know that its not possible. But how exactly does this happen? I mean do they have some amazing software inside them? Is it the chipset? Do phones/players have sound cards like in PCs? If so, yes its a wall we cant overcome. But if its just software on the device, we should be able to replicate similar output on Androids.



yes sir. they have audio chips. Some use advanced audio SoC like Wolfson's and Yamaha's. 

here's Wolfson's list of audio hubs: Audio Hubs | Wolfson Microelectronics


----------



## Soumik (Aug 7, 2011)

hmm then its a wall. 
Any idea where can i get information abt what audio chips the different phones/players use? I never noticed them earlier.
I see the list u gave, but i cant find a mapping to the devices that they are being used in. Lke how to know whats inside my Defy?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 7, 2011)

Soumik said:


> hmm then its a wall.
> Any idea where can i get information abt what audio chips the different phones/players use? I never noticed them earlier.
> I see the list u gave, but i cant find a mapping to the devices that they are being used in. Lke how to know whats inside my Defy?



I don't think it has a powerful or a dedicated audio chip. Galaxy S for example uses WM5100 which is advanced audio SoC. If you want to get better music quality with Defy, try a quality external headphone amp.


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 7, 2011)

From user reports, the mini pro apparently has better audio quality than the Arc, which has as good audio quality as GS2



Sam said:


> Defy's proccy can be overclocked past 1Ghz easily. so that problem is solved. also PowerVR SGX 530 outperforms Adreno 205 GPU (former found in Defy. latter found in Xperia Mini Pro).
> 
> lastly, 1200mah battery mayn't hold charge long enough to let you enjoy your game. defy has a much bigger battery.



May I know  the source behind that statement ? The PowerVR SGX530 in no way outperforms Adreno  205 GPU. It is "arguably" the best Single Core SoC chipset GPU. 
Check the Benchmarks by Anandtech yourself. (Possibly one of the more reliable tech source on the Internet) Adreno 205 even beats The SGX540 of the Hummingbird SoC in most tests, the 530 has no chance in front of the Adreno 205.

AnandTech - Samsung's Galaxy S II Preliminary Performance: Mali-400MP Benchmarked


----------



## desiibond (Aug 7, 2011)

randomuser111 said:


> From user reports, the mini pro apparently has better audio quality than the Arc, which has as good audio quality as GS2



Galaxy SII audio quality is average. SGS audio quality was among the best (after a s/w tweak)


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 7, 2011)

desiibond said:


> Galaxy SII audio quality is average. SGS audio quality was among the best (after a s/w tweak)



Yes I know.  But Mini Pro seems promising SQ wise.
Anyways apart from the awesome hardware, I too feel that the mini pro is a bit too small. Screen as well as overall.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 7, 2011)

3.2" with better resolution was expected.

anyway they are targeting this for some specific customers. those who are new to smartphone & want "Android only". and have 15k to waste.


----------



## MetallosaurusRex (Aug 7, 2011)

desiibond said:


> you cannot get to make a phone with poor sound quality sound like a Cowon or iPod. It simply ain't possible.



True. And even among these two, Cowon X7 audio quality pwns iPod's without even trying


----------



## Soumik (Aug 7, 2011)

Hmm okay.. so by using external amplifier, eg: Fiio, i can get great audio quality from basically anything that can play a song. The audio chipset from the external amplifier would re-process the song and play it. Thats a good idea actually. How big are they in real life? anyone using them? I mean it would hang on the wire between my cell and my ears.. so how heavy or big are they actually? 

@randomuser111 - SGX530 is comparable to Adreno 205 in 3D applications and games. In 2D and UI rendering, Adreno 205 over shadows SGX530 by a large margin. Hummingbird chipset is superior to Adreno 205. In the benchies u posted, Hummingbird is beaten only in CPU benchmarks... not in GPU ones.
But anyways, no one is going to buy a Xperia mini pro for gaming.  And even if they do, the power is gonna be wasted on a resolution like that. So far in Android market, there isnt much of any graphics intensive games. There was no need for a txt er phone to be having such powerful internals. It would have reduced the price and made it more value for money.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 7, 2011)

Soumik said:


> Hmm okay.. so by using external amplifier, eg: Fiio, i can get great audio quality from basically anything that can play a song. The audio chipset from the external amplifier would re-process the song and play it. Thats a good idea actually. How big are they in real life? anyone using them? I mean it would hang on the wire between my cell and my ears.. so how heavy or big are they actually?
> 
> @randomuser111 - SGX530 is comparable to Adreno 205 in 3D applications and games. In 2D and UI rendering, Adreno 205 over shadows SGX530 by a large margin. Hummingbird chipset is superior to Adreno 205. In the benchies u posted, Hummingbird is beaten only in CPU benchmarks... not in GPU ones.
> But anyways, no one is going to buy a Xperia mini pro for gaming.  And even if they do, the power is gonna be wasted on a resolution like that. So far in Android market, there isnt much of any graphics intensive games. There was no need for a txt er phone to be having such powerful internals. It would have reduced the price and made it more value for money.



not everything. The amp should get clean audio from the source. You can't expect a 1000 rupee chinese **** sound like quality source by connecting an external amp. 

am not exactly an expert in explaining this but do check out at head-fi or abi forums


----------



## Soumik (Aug 7, 2011)

Hahaha okay got it. 
Thanks


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 7, 2011)

Sam said:


> 3.2" with better resolution was expected.
> 
> anyway they are targeting this for some specific customers. those who are new to smartphone & want "Android only". and have 15k to waste.



I like your part about "15k to waste"....for 15k one can get better phones like DEFY!!


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 7, 2011)

I just dont understand ....If I need a good cam and good sound quality and type 50 SMS per day...y xperia mini pro is a waste for me and defy is VFM or good buy....somebody explain

y u people r just stuck on screen only...video and games need screen...what else???


----------



## sach1000rt (Aug 7, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> I just dont understand ....If I need a good cam and good sound quality and type 50 SMS per day...y xperia mini pro is a waste for me and defy is VFM or good buy....somebody explain
> 
> y u people r just stuck on screen only...video and games need screen...what else???


android is best experienced in high resolution. nobody is telling you to waste your money on this or that. they are telling their opinion on their needs, their experience. if your needs are different then dont listen to them. its your money, buy whichever you can.
Me too had same needs some months back , as far my needs only galaxy sl was my option. i didnt wanted a big phone but i had no other choice. i bought galaxy sl. Within a month i started to regret my buy because of the big size. so sold it. now im having defy which has balanced things which i needed. decent camera, small size, high resolution everything almost same as galaxy sl.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 7, 2011)

When you get the all the same for the same price in DEFY then temme why one shouldn't go for DEFY when it has amazing screen??and a smaller screen kills the android experience..


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 8, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> When you get the all the same for the same price in DEFY then temme why one shouldn't go for DEFY when it has amazing screen??and a smaller screen kills the android experience..



1. Better Camera Quality
2. Better Sound Quality
3. Hardware QWERTY
4. Better CPU+GPU same as Arc, Incredible S
5. Better "Quality" screen
6. Better Overall Performance

These reasons should be enough to make anyone at least "think" of the Xperia Mini Pro


----------



## sach1000rt (Aug 8, 2011)

randomuser111 said:


> 1. Better Camera Quality
> 2. Better Sound Quality
> 3. Hardware QWERTY
> 4. Better CPU+GPU same as Arc, Incredible S
> ...


All these betters with low res screen makes it useless.


----------



## Terabyte (Aug 8, 2011)

^Er what!! How come a low res screen make a better camera, sound quality and H/W QWERTY useless?


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 8, 2011)

Guys r obviously stuck at Defy's screen only that too normal LCD


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 8, 2011)

thread has fulfilled its purpose & can be concluded that Defy and Xperia Mini/Pro are both good buy, but targeted at different users.

Defy have larger screen with really good resolution, good for gaming. tons of custom rom to play around. whereas Pro comes with a H/W good QWERTY (H/W qwerty >>> onscreen keypads) & have front facing cam + HD video recording. 

closing thread.

PS: if someone gets Xperia Mini/Pro then they can start a thread dedicated to discussing about this particular mobile.


----------

